# [NOT GENTO][NFS] Nested NFS mounts rights

## leligeour

Hi,

I try to share /usr/portage and /usr/portage/distfiles over nfs (xen).

One host exports /usr/portage with rw to one host (rsync server, syncing to the outside world) and ro to all the others

This same host export /usr/portage/distfils with rw to all the hosts.

When mounting on the rsync server (rw on both /usr/portage and /usr/portage/distfiles) all is fine

But when mounting on clients (ro on /usr/portage and rw on /usr/portage/distfiles), /usr/portage/distfiles is mounted with rw rights but when touching a file in this directory system tells:

```
touch: cannot touch `/usr/portage/distfiles/toto': Read-only file system
```

----------

## kwalo

You need to add no_root_squash option to /etc/exports file and reload nfs daemon.

----------

